# 2008 DBSTalk NFL Mock Draft



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

CANCELED 

Do to us not having enough people sign up. Thanks to the people that did.

A MOD can lock or delete this if they want.

I did okay this with Earl before posting.

I know this is not a sports talk forum but I also know there are a lot of football fans here so I had an idea to pass some time.

I have done this before on a football forum but I wanted to try it here since we have members that are fans of a lot of different teams if not every team in the NFL.

Anyway I would like to get volunteers to be co-general managers of every NFL team to do a one round NFL mock draft. I am looking for people that follow NFL, college football, and the NFL draft. If you would like to be a co-general manager please post that you would like to be a part of this and what is your favorite team. Also before becoming a co-general manager please look at the date beside the team you want to help pick for to make sure you will have computer access that day because that is the date your team will pick.

I am looking to have two or three co-general managers for each team that are following what their team may do in this year upcoming draft and select a player at a position that their team needs and will probably select. I am trying to avoid people making a selection for their team because they like the player and that is who they want their team to select even though they know their team will not select him. That is the reason for two or three co-general managers. If everyone selects a player that they know their team is looking at or at least select a player at a position they know their teams is looking at it will make the mock draft as realistic as possible.

We can discuss what each team is looking at and may do in this thread up until the draft. Once the draft starts we can continue to discuss what teams may do and we can help the co-general managers of the team that is picking that day. But at the end of the day it will be up to the co-general managers to make the selection for their team. Each team will have one full day to make their pick and the draft will start on March 26th and will end Friday April 25th the day before the actual draft.

We will not be trading picks between each other. If there is a actual trade between two or more NFL teams and if the trade involves this year first round pick we will make the change to the order if the pick has not already been made in the mock draft.

If a team has two first round picks the same co-general managers will make both selections for their team.

1) Miami (1-15) 3/26

2) St. Louis (3-13) 3/27 jazzyd971fm, rcoleman111

3a) Atlanta (4-12) 3/28, 29, or 30

3b) Kansas City (4-12) 3/28, 29, or 30 StlChief

3c) Oakland (4-12) 3/28, 29, or 30 DCSholtis

6) New York Jets (4-12) 3/31 Jersey Girl

7) New England (from San Francisco) (5-11) 4/1

8) Baltimore (5-11) 4/2 BMoreRavens

9) Cincinnati (7-9) 4/3 jclarke9999

10) New Orleans (7-9) 4/4 cb7214, DawgLink

11) Buffalo (7-9) 4/5 smoelheim

12) Denver (7-9) 4/6 Rwwatson

13) Carolina (7-9) 4/7

14) Chicago (7-9) 4/8 chopperjc

15) Detroit (7-9) 4/9 tfederov

16) Arizona (8-8) 4/10

17) Minnesota (8-8) 4/11

18) Houston (8-8) 4/12

19) Philadelphia (8-8) 4/13

20) Tampa Bay (9-7) 4/14

21) Washington (9-7) 4/15

22) Dallas (from Cleveland) (10-6) 4/16

23) Pittsburgh (10-6) 4/17 Nosok12

24) Tennessee (10-6) 4/18

25) Seattle (10-6) 4/19

26) Jacksonville (11-5) 4/20

27) San Diego (11-5) 4/21

28) Dallas (13-3) 4/22

29) San Francisco (from Indianapolis) (13-3) 4/23

30) Green Bay (13-3) 4/24

31) New England (16-0) *(pick forfeited)*

32) New York Giants (10-6) 4/25 kryscio23

****Atlanta, Kansas City, and Oakland will flip coins at a later date to determine who has the 3, 4, or 5 pick. I will update the order when that happens.****


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Id like to be a part. Oakland Raiders. I'll be free any of the possible dates.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Id like to be a part. Oakland Raiders. I'll be free any of the possible dates.


Done


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BMoreRavens said:


> Done


I never thought I'd get to play Al Davis even for a day.  Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I never thought I'd get to play Al Davis even for a day.  Thanks.


It should be fun. I have don't it before and it worked great. I just hope we get enough people to sign up. If not we will have to make picks for other teams. But it is still very early so we should be ok.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun, sign me up for the St.Louis Rams !!!!!!!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd like to do the Lions and it looks like that date would be 4/9. With baby due at the end of this month however, I don't know what my schedule will be like. Could I tenatively pencil myself in for the 2008 draft which will cause them to be known as the 2009 Super Bowl Champion Detroit Lions?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jazzyd971fm said:


> Sounds like fun, sign me up for the St.Louis Rams !!!!!!!





tfederov said:


> I'd like to do the Lions and it looks like that date would be 4/9. With baby due at the end of this month however, I don't know what my schedule will be like. Could I tenatively pencil myself in for the 2008 draft which will cause them to be known as the 2009 Super Bowl Champion Detroit Lions?


Both of you have been added. But tfederov hopefully they take another position except 1st round WR and they may be ok.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> I never thought I'd get to play Al Davis even for a day.  Thanks.


You're old. Your day has passed. Sell the team.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> But tfederov hopefully they take another position except 1st round WR and they may be ok.


I was thinking quarterback. :grin:

Man, I hate Matt Millen.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I was thinking quarterback. :grin:
> 
> Man, I hate Matt Millen.


Do you think they will take a QB this year with just taking the guy in the 3rd round last year? Or was it the 2nd round? I don't remember.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to see at 16-0 team gets the 7th pick in the draft.


----------



## Rwwatson (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll take the Denver Broncos....


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

sean10780 said:


> Good to see at 16-0 team gets the 7th pick in the draft.


i remeber a few years back when detroit got the 2nd pick in the draft from memphis from a trade that happened like 5 years before, and then blew it taking Darko Milicic instead of Carmelo Anthony, Dwayne Wade, Chris Bosch etc etc etc. After being in the conference finals that year


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

and i would like to take the New Orleans Saints


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be happy to run the J - E - T - S for a day!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump........


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

Never done a mock draft before. Sounds like fun.

I'll take Kansas City.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't follow football as closely as I used to, but I will watch and see how this goes it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you add me as co-GM for the Rams?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Can you add me as co-GM for the Rams?


Done


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Add me to the Saints if that is available


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Put me down for the Flounders, er Dolphins I mean.


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

BMore:

I'll take Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Ggggggggggggggggggggggg-Meeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

and will be honored to perform Mock Draft duties.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

I can handle the Bears, or really any team you need help with.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

chopperjc said:


> I can handle the Bears, or really any team you need help with.


I added you to the Bears.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Draft order updated with the teams eliminated from playoffs. Only the Super Bowl teams left to slot.

There are a lot of spots left for anyone that would like to join.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll take the Bengals.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jclarke9999 said:


> I'll take the Bengals.


Done


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> Can you add me as co-GM for the Rams?


Welcome to the team rcoleman; we got a lot of things to go through


----------



## nosok12 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll take the Steelers if they are still available. 

Nosok12


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm in if the Browns are able to get back into the draft. I think there might be someone foolish enough to take Derek Anderson off of our hands.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

nook said:


> I'll take the Steelers if they are still available.
> 
> Nook


Done



jumbo said:


> I'm in if the Browns are able to get back into the draft. I think there might be someone foolish enough to take Derek Anderson off of our hands.


If there is a trade before we start the draft or get to the pick and if the Browns get a 1st round pick I will add you.

Just make sure if that happens to post here again or PM just in case I forget.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Done
> 
> If there is a trade before we start the draft or get to the pick and if the Browns get a 1st round pick I will add you.
> 
> Just make sure if that happens to post here again or PM just in case I forget.


I have my fingers crossed, believe me. Man I gotta say, with no ill will, wouldnt Anderson have looked good for you guys this year? :eek2:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> I have my fingers crossed, believe me. Man I gotta say, with no ill will, wouldnt Anderson have looked good for you guys this year? :eek2:


It depends. Personally I think your offense line was a lot better than ours this year. Between JO not being healthy all year and being so young on the line really hurt us. Plus with Billick I think everyone in the world new what play was going to be run before the ball was even snapped. So I am not sure how he would have done hear.

I am so glad we have a new head coach. I can't wait for the season to start.

BTW I know how it feels not to have a 1st round pick. Back in 2004 when we didn't have one it sucked and Ozzie said he will never do it again.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> It depends. Personally I think your offense line was a lot better than ours this year. Between JO not being healthy all year and being so young on the line really hurt us. Plus with Billick I think everyone in the world new what play was going to be run before the ball was even snapped. So I am not sure how he would have done hear.
> 
> I am so glad we have a new head coach. I can't wait for the season to start.
> 
> BTW I know how it feels not to have a 1st round pick. Back in 2004 when we didn't have one it sucked and Ozzie said he will never do it again.


RE: Billick....

I was at the opening night Monday night game, and I couldn't believe how Billick kept throwing the ball at the end. If the Ravens had just pounded the ball a couple of times, there was no way the Bengals were going to stop them.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jclarke9999 said:


> RE: Billick....
> 
> I was at the opening night Monday night game, and I couldn't believe how Billick kept throwing the ball at the end. If the Ravens had just pounded the ball a couple of times, there was no way the Bengals were going to stop them.


I agree it was horrible play calling and I am so glad he is no longing here. But the one pass to Heap was a TD. That may have been the worst call by a ref I have ever seen.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I agree it was horrible play calling and I am so glad he is no longing here. But the one pass to Heap was a TD. That may have been the worst call by a ref I have ever seen.


I'd like to argue that one, but I'm not sure how I could.....


----------



## smoelheim (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, this looks like fun... I'll take Buffalo. And Buffalo's pick is due on my birthday. Must be an omen or something.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The draft order is now set except for ATL, OAK, and KC which still need to flip coins to determine what order they pick in. That will happen later this month. But there are still a lot of openings for any one that would like to join.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Due to a change in my job assignment, I am going to be unable to participate in this draft. Sorry about that BMore.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Due to a change in my job assignment, I am going to be unable to participate in this draft. Sorry about that BMore.


No problem. It looks like I may have to cancel it anyway. I thought we would have had more people sign up than we did.


----------

